
Beirut explosion – Infrasonic, hydroacoustic, seismic signals investigated - cfreak
http://www.seismologie.bgr.de/sdac/erdbeben/big_quakes/beirut_200804_eng.html
======
totetsu
> Infrasound, which is sub-audible sound below the threshold of human hearing,
> propagates in atmospheric waveguides over large distances. Signals related
> to the Beirut explosion are recorded at eight IMS infrasound arrays in
> distances up to 9000 km.

